# What's In Your Bean Collection



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 21, 2008)

I was looking through my beans and I realised i'm set for a long time. I'm just curious as to what everyone else is holding onto. For me...
Alpha 13(Dr Chronic)
Purple Widow(DeShaman)
Hashberry(Mandala)
Randy Candy(Shiva Twister, freebie)
Blue Mystic(nirvana)
Papaya(nirvana)
Speed Queen(Mandala)
Medicine Man(Mr. Nice)
BlueMoonshineRocks f2s(BOG)
MP5K(Dr Chronic)
Chronics Revenge 2(Dr Chronic)
Herijuana f3s(?)
Blue Widow(Joey Weed)
Dragons Bite(Gooey Breeder)
GooThunderxVortex(Gooey Breeder)
Northern Lights(nirvana)
Ata Tundra(Seedman)
White Widow(nirvana)
Afghani(nirvana)
S.A.D.(Sweet Seeds fems)
Double Gum(White Label)
White Rhino(nirvana)
AK48(nirvana)
Crosses i've made and/or have...
White Rhino f2(sat pheno)
White Rhino f2(ind pheno)
WhiteWidowxNorthernBerry(gifted)
PurpleWidowxBlueMystic
PurpleWidowxHashberry
(PurpWidxAK48)x(PurpWidxBlueMystic)
PurpleWidowxAK48
MysteryBudxWhiteRhino
MysteryBudx(PurpWidxAK48)
PurpWidxAfghani
(MysteryHazexLA Confidential)xWhiteWidow
MysteryHazexLA Confidential f2s
PurpWidxAK48 f2s
WhiteRhinox(PurpWidxAK48)
Local bud(named for reference)...
Country Indica
Licorice Bud
NEM4 Bud:hubba:


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 21, 2008)

nice list im not that lucky but i got a few
gifted strains
DJ SHORTS BLUEBERRY X BUBBLICIOUS/WHITE WILLOW
WHITE WILLOW
SWATZI SAFARI/CHERRY THAI
STONEY BUD
CHERRY MALAWI
CHERRY MALAWI/DURBAN POISON X SAGE
MAUI
AK-47/BUBBLEBERRY
SCARLET/AK-47 X BUBBLEBERRY
DUCKSFOOT X CINDY 99/CLIPSE
K2/WW

MY MIXES
AMBROSIA/BB X WW
AMBROSIA/K2 X WW
K2 X WW/BB X WW
BB X WW/K2 X WW
MAUI/BB X WW
MAUI/K2 X WW


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 21, 2008)

How's that Cherry Malawi? Taste? Yield? High?


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 21, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> How's that Cherry Malawi? Taste? Yield? High?


havent had the pleasure yet i actualy just poped 3 of them a couple weeks ago along with my own mixes gonna test my genetics just spent 3- months devouted entirely to making seeds so it time for some sensi but i'll be sure to update you on the results:hubba:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

A nice littl seedbank that each of you have. I wish I had some good strains like that to grow. Maybe I will order some good genetics sometime in the near future. Very nice. Take care and be safe.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 21, 2008)

No need to go to Amsterdam, just go see Bomb!


----------



## godtea (Apr 22, 2008)

Bet you had every baseball card when you were a kid


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 23, 2008)

godtea said:
			
		

> Bet you had every baseball card when you were a kid


Nah. I was more into comics.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow!  You guys got some really good crosses.  Hey Bombbud how are those AK crosses?  I grew some of that and it was potent stuff.  I got a few seeds but nothing like those collections.  

Papaya
White Rhino
AK48
Afghani
Blue Mystic
Shnazzleberry 2
Mental Floss
Skunk 1 x Haze

and then I have a jar of White Widow pollen so I will be making some of my own crosses.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 23, 2008)

I've only grown 2 of the PWxAK that were girls. It was good bud but not super potent. It was purty though.


----------



## flyinhawaiian (Apr 28, 2008)

purple wreck-strawberry cough-shiva shanti-doublegum-celtic hash-


----------

